# Decoys for field birds?



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

Who uses decoys for field turkeys? Apparently some believe using decoys is not actually turkey hunting. Now, this ain't my first rodeo, been hunting turkeys quite a while, got approx. 60 kills on video, i don't like toting decoys around, but it's been my experience  if you're hunting a field turkey without a decoy, more times than not you're going home empty handed. Anybody got any videos showing how they kill field birds without decoys? If so, would love to see them, i might learn something.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 24, 2013)

I always use a decoy field hunting it doesn't make it easy by no means but I believe it helps bring them closer.


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not looking for a debate.  I don't care if people use a decoy or not, don't give a flip one way or the other.  We all could stand some improvement but if you can't consistently kill field turkey's, or any turkey for that matter without the aid of a decoy then there's some part of your game that needs some work.


----------



## MKW (Jan 24, 2013)

six said:


> I'm not looking for a debate.  I don't care if people use a decoy or not, don't give a flip one way or the other.  We all could stand some improvement but if you can't consistently kill field turkey's, or any turkey for that matter without the aid of a decoy then there's some part of your game that needs some work.



Amen to that!! Well said.

Mike


----------



## Killdee (Jan 24, 2013)

I just move back in the woods a piece, often they have a favored place going in and out, set up there off the field. They can't roost in a field, mine often fly down and strut before they head to the pasture so I try to get between where they are and want to go. Over Calling on a pasture bird will hang em up when they can't see the hen.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, i've got some field turkeys, ya'll are more than welcome to come show me how to kill them without decoys and without sittin there all day waiting for them to leave the field, if you can show me how you can CONSISTENTLY kill them, i'll pay for your gas. Any takers??


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

I've CONSISTENTLY killed many a field turkey without decoys in your neck of the woods.  Used to hunt a lot off of Buckeye road around Dublin.  Also haven't had any problems killing them in Johnson and Emanuel County.  

I'm not interested in trying to show someone how to kill field turkeys that I don't know.  I have enough invites from people I do know.   But I have no doubt that I or two or three other folks I know could roll in there and tag out in six days without a decoy if there are at least three long beards on the property.  And I assure you that I don't sit there all day or ambush them.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 24, 2013)

In other posts everyone says that they scare more than they help. Now they're saying you can kill them with them but your not doing something right because your using a decoy. WHATEVER IT TAKES! I've only used a decoy once that I know it scared a bird and that was in the thick woods. And it was a hen. If you want to use a decoy - use it!! I will sometimes and sometimes I don't. She's either been beside me or put out on every hunt. Better to have and not need than need and not have.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 24, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Well, i've got some field turkeys, ya'll are more than welcome to come show me how to kill them without decoys and without sittin there all day waiting for them to leave the field, if you can show me how you can CONSISTENTLY kill them, i'll pay for your gas. Any takers??



I will pitch in some gas money as well.....

Consistently kill field birds with no decoy???  Must be a different species of field bird than I hunt.....


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not the turkey that's different.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

six said:


> I've CONSISTENTLY killed many a field turkey without decoys in your neck of the woods.  Used to hunt a lot off of Buckeye road around Dublin.  Also haven't had any problems killing them in Johnson and Emanuel County.
> 
> I'm not interested in trying to show someone how to kill field turkeys that I don't know.  I have enough invites from people I do know.   But I have no doubt that I or two or three other folks I know could roll in there and tag out in six days without a decoy if there are at least three long beards on the property.  And I assure you that I don't sit there all day or ambush them.


   if you hunted Buckeye much, you probably do know me or some of my friends. You know Jef Shepard?


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep, I'm all TALK.  In reality I've never even hunted a field turkey.  Need to get me a decoy and try it sometime.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

six said:


> Yep, I'm all TALK.  In reality I've never even hunted a field turkey.  Need to get me a decoy and try it sometime.


 If you hunted on Buckeye Rd much, you probably do know me or some of my friends, u know Jef Shepard?


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> If you hunted on Buckeye Rd much, you probably do know me or some of my friends, u know Jef Shepard?


No, don't know him.   It was several years ago that I hunted there, heck of a place.  Hated to lose it.

Most people I know over in that part of the state are from around Kite.   Norris's, Powell's, Kersey's to name a few.


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 24, 2013)

So now is it not sporting or ethical to use  a decoy ?


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

six said:


> No, don't know him.   It was several years ago that I hunted there, heck of a place.  Hated to lose it.
> 
> Most people I know over in that part of the state are from around Kite.   Norris's, Powell's, Kersey's to name a few.


Jef was on the realtree video Beards or Bust, where he competed against Eddie Salter to see who could kill a Grand Slam the quickest, they both got 'er done in four days. jef is a friend of mine and an excellent turkey hunter. If you haven't seen the video, you should try and find it, as Jef says, it's good stuff


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice edit You didn't need to do that, I have thick skin and don't take stuff that comes from a keyboard personal.


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Jef was on the realtree video Beards or Bust, where he competed against Eddie Salter to see who could kill a Grand Slam the quickest, they both got 'er done in four days. jef is a friend of mine and an excellent turkey hunter. If you haven't seen the video, you should try and find it, as Jef says, it's good stuff


Yeah I saw that.  Them boy's were getting after it.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

six said:


> Nice edit You didn't need to do that, I have thick skin and don't take stuff that comes from a keyboard personal.


 Well, i didn't mean it personally, but i would still like to see how you kill field turkeys CONSISTENTLY without decoys, i've hunted with some mighty fine hunters, and just about all of them use decoys on field birds.


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisclayton33 said:


> So now is it not sporting or ethical to use  a decoy ?


I hope your not referring to any of my comments.   I don't set other peoples ethics or sporting criteria.   I'm a firm believer that each person sets those standards for themselves.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

chrisclayton33 said:


> So now is it not sporting or ethical to use  a decoy ?


 no, it just means your game needs work, see post 3 & 4


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Well, i didn't mean it personally, but i would still like to see how you kill field turkeys CONSISTENTLY without decoys, i've hunted with some mighty fine hunters, and just about all of them use decoys on field birds.


Heres one tactic I have luck with field turkeys mid morning.  My experience with field turkeys is that they won't leave their hens for another hen, visible or not.  I have noticed that the illusion of another gobbler with more hens in the timber will sometime during the day cause him to venture closer for a peak.  Especially if his hens start to dwindle.  The other side of that coin is that a boss hen doesn't like that illusion either.  Which will also work to your advantage.

Most people I've hunted field birds with want to hammer them with loud aggressive hen talk.  When that fails they tone it down.  Then when that fails they go to scratching leaves or pine needles, then they get frustrated and are all over the calling spectrum.  They never think to try the other side of his or her brain so to speak.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

six said:


> Heres one tactic I have luck with field turkeys mid morning.  My experience with field turkeys is that they won't leave their hens for another hen, visible or not.  I have noticed that the illusion of another gobbler with more hens in the timber will sometime during the day cause him to venture closer for a peak.  Especially if his hens start to dwindle.  The other side of that coin is that a boss hen doesn't like that illusion either.  Which will also work to your advantage.
> 
> Most people I've hunted field birds with want to hammer them with loud aggressive hen talk.  When that fails they tone it down.  Then when that fails they go to scratching leaves or pine needles, then they get frustrated and are all over the calling spectrum.  They never think to try the other side of his or her brain so to speak.


SOMETIME during the day, i ain't sitting there all day waiting on that turkey, i'm talking bout getting him killed pretty quick, i just don't want him that bad. If i fool with a turkey for more than an hour or so, and he ain't dead, i'll leave him and come back later. Unless he's steadily gobbling, if he's's burnin' up the woods, i can listen to him all day. I believe I'll just stick out my strutting tom and have him come runnin' and gobblin', kill him, and move on to the next one.


----------



## gregg (Jan 24, 2013)

I've killed a ton of field turkeys without a decoy(tried a decoy one time about 25 years ago, first and last time for me) But it is like any other type of terrain with turkeys, sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. I've had the most luck with field turkey's getting them as soon as possible off the roost, that means getting in tight with them and figuring out how to get them to pitch down close to you. Sure I've called them from 300 yards across a field, but from my experience that is not the norm and I wouldn't expect to be "consistent" doing it that way......just my thoughts.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 24, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Well, i've got some field turkeys, ya'll are more than welcome to come show me how to kill them without decoys and without sittin there all day waiting for them to leave the field, if you can show me how you can CONSISTENTLY kill them, i'll pay for your gas. Any takers??



you can CONSISTENTLY kill them

If I could CONSISTENTLY kill turkeys I think it would get kinda boring in my opinion. To many get caught up in the kill and accessory's in my opinion. I dont care if someone uses decoys, but I just dont like fooling with em and never seem them necessary to hunt turkeys.


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> SOMETIME during the day, i ain't sitting there all day waiting on that turkey, i'm talking bout getting him killed pretty quick.


Most field turkeys I kill are usually dead by about 11.  But I enjoy watching them and messing with them about as much as you like hearing them.  So me staying with them for hours just seems like a short time for me.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 24, 2013)

six said:


> Most field turkeys I kill are usually dead by about 11.  But I enjoy watching them and messing with them about as much as you like hearing them.  So me staying with them for hours just seems like a short time for me.


 I can't sit on a turkey til 11 unless he's sure enuf puttin on a show, then i'm still probably gonna leave him, like i said on another thread, i've got 3 or 4 places to hunt and i get to hunt everyday, if he's not dead in an hour or so, i'll go find another one and come back to this one another day.


----------



## six (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I can't sit in one spot very long either.  But I will stay with one for the duration, just not in one spot.


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 24, 2013)

In my opinion, its the mood. Whenever, where ever.


----------



## Mudfeather (Jan 25, 2013)

The right bird on the right day will run down your gun barrel in the middle of a highway...

Generally once my birds get to the field IF you cant call him to the edge of the field quickly....You have to wait him out..

My saying is a field hunt is 5 minutes or 5 hours...and I aint sitting 5 hours...


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 25, 2013)

Here's some pics of a field turkey from 2011, he RAN all the way across from the farthest treeline in the pic to get to my decoy, at one time he was standing just on the other side of the fence, i was thinking if he jumps this fence he's gonna be in my lap, i took these pictures with MY PHONE, he's a lot closer than he looks in the picture, in the last pic he's probably 15 feet from me, and guess what? I didn't shoot him cause he wouldn't gobble, figured i'd come back another day and let one of my buddies kill him, WELL, NEVER SAW HIM AGAIN!! Found some tail feathers in the field a few days later, don't know if another hunter killed him or what.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 25, 2013)

Mudfeather said:


> The right bird on the right day will run down your gun barrel in the middle of a highway...
> 
> Generally once my birds get to the field IF you cant call him to the edge of the field quickly....You have to wait him out..
> 
> My saying is a field hunt is 5 minutes or 5 hours...and I aint sitting 5 hours...


 I agree with you 100%, but i was talking about birds that roost on the edge of a field and fly down in the middle of it, then stand there and gobble til the hens come to him, those are the tough ones, i don't know of any other way to kill him besides decoys, cuz i'm not sittin there all morning waiting for him to exit the field and ambush him.


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Jan 28, 2013)

*Decoy use*

I use decoys in fields.  I have had them run to me and other times run away. I think it depends on the day and how they feel.  I would rather use them than not. If nothing else it will distract the turkey.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 28, 2013)

Set up close to the roost in the field and use a Mojo Turkey.


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Decoys, blinds, and half tame turkeys, it dont get no better than that!


----------



## Gadget (Jan 28, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Decoys, blinds, and half tame turkeys, it dont get no better than that!








hey what ever it takes to kill them "CONSISTENTLY" ....... what ever it takes, that's the name of the game..


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 28, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Decoys, blinds, and half tame turkeys, it dont get no better than that!


Not sure if this remark is about my pics or not, (ain't it funny how some people won't just say something straight out) but if it is, i can assure you, this was not a half tame turkey, i video all my hunts. Have let more turkeys walk (either the bird wouldn't gobble or i couldn't get the kill on tape) than probably a lot of hunters have ever seen. if this was meant as a cheap shot, come on down to Laurens Co. and i'll take you out and you shouldn't have any problem killing these 'half tame turkeys'. P.S. i don't use blinds either, i was sitting in bushes, on the ground, (you can tell by the angle in these pics), bird was so focused on my decoy, he never paid me any attention. But after proof reading this, i ask myself, why are you trying to prove anything to this guy?, like i said, come on down, I'll take you to the exact spot these pics were taken, (there's more there, already seen them this year), killing 'half tame' birds is easy. you can show me how you do it....


----------



## Dupree (Jan 28, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> bird was so focused on my decoy, he never paid me any attention. ...



why I am not a fan of decoys...


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 28, 2013)

decoys are for the weak.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> decoys are for the weak.


like i've said before, no wonder they call this turkey TALK.....


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Little confused here?....So if he gobbled were you going to shoot thru the fence....or were you waiting for him to fly the fence to your side. Why didn't you set up on the other side of the fence?....Property line maybe?  I don't know a whole lot but to 'consistently' kill gobblers I would think you might want to eliminate impediments such as creeks, ditches, briar patches, blow downs, fence lines, etc. Unless of course your training them to jump fences.....


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Little confused here?....So if he gobbled were you going to shoot thru the fence....or were you waiting for him to fly the fence to your side. Why didn't you set up on the other side of the fence?....Property line maybe?  I don't know a whole lot but to 'consistently' kill gobblers I would think you might want to eliminate impediments such as creeks, ditches, briar patches, blow downs, fence lines, etc. Unless of course your training them to jump fences.....


no cover on the other side, i was sitting in some bushes, and yeah, if he would have gobbled just one time i was gonna shoot him thru the fence, heck,at one point i could have just about reached out and grabbed him ,  he was standing right at the fence, too close for me to move to take pics with my phone. That's the great thing about videoing my hunts, and yeah, i'm training them to jump fences, i've got a video of a turkey coming to a fence, jumps up on it, goes into strut while sitting on the fence, jumps down on our side, and my buddy kills him.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 29, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> no cover on the other side, i was sitting in some bushes, and yeah, if he would have gobbled just one time i was gonna shoot him thru the fence, heck,at one point i could have just about reached out and grabbed him ,  he was standing right at the fence, too close for me to move to take pics with my phone. That's the great thing about videoing my hunts, and yeah, i'm training them to jump fences, i've got a video of a turkey coming to a fence, jumps up on it, goes into strut while sitting on the fence, jumps down on our side, and my buddy kills him.



Kewl. You're my hero. It used to be Turkey Trax but not anymore!


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 29, 2013)

Pretty pup you've got there, i've got a chocolate lab myself, best dog i've ever had, i don't shoot ducks but i ain't picked up a dove in years


----------



## hoppie (Jan 29, 2013)

Dupree said:


> why I am not a fan of decoys...



Bingo


----------



## MKW (Jan 29, 2013)

Dupree said:


> why I am not a fan of decoys...



Same here. If you spot a turkey in a field, stick out a fake strutter, gobbler runs to it, you kill him...what have you done besides shoot the gobbler? Not much skill involved in that, IMO.

Mike


----------



## Bucky T (Jan 29, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Who uses decoys for field turkeys? Apparently some believe using decoys is not actually turkey hunting. Now, this ain't my first rodeo, been hunting turkeys quite a while, got approx. 60 kills on video, i don't like toting decoys around, but it's been my experience  if you're hunting a field turkey without a decoy, more times than not you're going home empty handed. Anybody got any videos showing how they kill field birds without decoys? If so, would love to see them, i might learn something.



Get in the woods 30-50yds from edge of field and work the bird.  Out of sight.

If he's interested but not budging, keep easing farther back in the woods clucking, scratching, etc.  No need to call too much.  Just enough to drive him crazy.

It's not full proof by any means, but I've done this and gotten a stingy gobbler that wouldn't budge out of the middle of a field 200yds away to drop everything after 1.5hrs and come in full throttle.  No decoy used.


----------



## MKW (Jan 29, 2013)

I wanted to follow up my last post by saying that I don't care how other folks kill their turkeys. But this decoy method (especially strutters) is just not for me. I turkey hunt for the challenge and, for me, the decoys remove a lot of that challenge.

Mike


----------



## Timber1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Guess your talking about a different fence when u say he "jumps down on our side"........... as opposed to someone elses side. That sure is a pretty fence to be blowing pieces out of it. Good thing he didn't gobble. I believe you coulda probably hid behind that big ol fan if you didnt have bushes growing in your pasture. Good thinking ahead  not to bushog them down.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jan 30, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> like i've said before, no wonder they call this turkey TALK.....



The man asked a question. I answered it. I dont need a decoy to kill any turkey. You do what you need to do.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jan 30, 2013)

I gotts to come outta these here mountains and hunt me one of these field turkeys.


----------



## antnye (Jan 30, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> I gotts to come outta these here mountains and hunt me one of these field turkeys.


 Kinda what I was thinking.  Can't say I've hunted many field birds. Unless you call a 1/4 acre food plot on the backbone of a ridge a field


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jan 30, 2013)

All I read was the first post so i'm guessing the topic is the same. 2 seasons ago I was hunting a peanut field after a rain, my dad pulled up in his truck and said there's 20 turkeys on the other side of the field(there's a hill so they couldn't see us) we drove right before the top of the hill and moved through the woods and came up in the back corner in some tall pines. My dad and brother got set up in some thick vines and I just sat behind the vines(didn't wanna mess anything up and get seen). The turkeys were 60-120yds out, I started calling and 2 gobblers called back and headed toward us looking for the invisible hens. They came to 30 yds and my dad got his first. The 2 gobblers had 16+ other hens so I don't know why they came


----------



## boothy (Jan 30, 2013)

No decoys for me.  Not really a fan of them.


----------



## SowGreen (Jan 31, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Guess your talking about a different fence when u say he "jumps down on our side"........... as opposed to someone elses side. That sure is a pretty fence to be blowing pieces out of it. Good thing he didn't gobble. I believe you coulda probably hid behind that big ol fan if you didnt have bushes growing in your pasture. Good thinking ahead  not to bushog them down.



I think what he is talking about is this, the side of the fence he (the hunter) is sitting on is his side of the fence, and the side the turkey is on is the turkey's side of the fence. When the turkey jumps over the fence he is on his (the hunter) side of the fence. Looks like he had a perfect setup to me with the bushes right next to the fence. Just stick the barrel through the fence and there shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Feb 1, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> I gotts to come outta these here mountains and hunt me one of these field turkeys.



same here, I do have one pasture to hunt & I like decoys & no decoys usually I sneek up on them w/a belly crawl that's my fav. but sometimes I sit still and call-heck it's turkey huntin it's fun all dif ways


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Feb 6, 2013)

Decoys are hit and miss anyway.. Some birds flock to them and some wing tuck and haul the other way. I have killed field birds several different ways. I have used decoys, I ave also deer hunted them and waited on him to skirt the edge of the field (feeding). I once brought a buddy with me and sat 15 yards off the field and just got his attention and then walked the opposite direction. The tom thought there was a hen and she was walking away, so he came right in to my buddy who shot him. 

Moral of the story, field birds can be tough, kill'em how you can.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 6, 2013)

I have to agree that it it is a shame that when a fellow hunter comes on this and other forums with a simple request for advice that either giving them that advice or just keeping your opinion to yourself seems impossible for some people. The man asked a simple question. He didn't ask anyone to brag about what a great turkey hunter they are.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 7, 2013)

six said:


> I've CONSISTENTLY killed many a field turkey without decoys in your neck of the woods.  Used to hunt a lot off of Buckeye road around Dublin.  Also haven't had any problems killing them in Johnson and Emanuel County.
> 
> I'm not interested in trying to show someone how to kill field turkeys that I don't know.  I have enough invites from people I do know.   But I have no doubt that I or two or three other folks I know could roll in there and tag out in six days without a decoy if there are at least three long beards on the property.  And I assure you that I don't sit there all day or ambush them.



I bet you are one of them there turkey experts.

I would like to meet you...you'd be the first in my 41 years of turkey huntin'.


----------



## six (Feb 7, 2013)

Canvasback27 said:


> I bet you are one of them there turkey experts.
> 
> I would like to meet you...you'd be the first in my 41 years of turkey huntin'.


Probably so compared to your vast knowledge.  I bet I know the difference between gobbling Jakes and gobbling hens  I'd also bet I can back up anything I post.     

I just can't understand why some people have a hard time understanding that just because you can't do it, doesn't mean someone else can't.  There's a lot of things in life I can't do very well, but other people can.   

I can kill turkeys.  Don't matter if he spends most his time in a field or in timber, public land or private.  If you struggle with it don't assume I do too.


----------



## blong (Feb 7, 2013)

Is Randy Moss on here under another name?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2013)

Before this even gets started, ya`ll settle down.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 7, 2013)

From reading Six posts here and other boards he is not a braggart. 

Out of all the folks on these boards he may be the most reliable source of information.. This is not based on his pics or "bragging" but from reading between the lines in his posts.. 

He is so good, he doesn't even need to where a pair of sunglasses in his pics


----------



## tcoker (Feb 7, 2013)

^^^  weak by some standards sometimes I guess, because from time to time (mainly if I have time after striking a bird) I'll throw one out. I guess when I don't have one out, I'm strong??

One day maybe I can be a good turkey hunter. 

Evidently unless you are using homemade bow and arrows with flint heads or homemade slingshots,not in camo or a blind with no dekes and only wingbone or turtle shells for calls you are not a good turkey hunter.

Crazy, if people don't do it the way "they're doing it" it's not right or not as good. Some say 2 3/4" is the only way, others 3's or 3 1/2', others say a bow, still others say a long bow. Who cares, can you successfully get mature birds inside 40 yards? End of story, you've done good son'.  Just know no matter how good you think you are, someone out there is better! Believe it!


----------



## six (Feb 7, 2013)

tcoker said:


> Crazy, if people don't do it the way "they're doing it" it's not right or not as good. Some say 2 3/4" is the only way, others 3's or 3 1/2', others say a bow, still others say a long bow. Who cares, can you successfully get mature birds inside 40 yards? End of story, you've done good son'.  Just know no matter how good you think you are, someone out there is better! Believe it!


Agree 100%


----------



## tcoker (Feb 7, 2013)

blong said:


> Is Randy Moss on here under another name?




  ... now that's funny


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 7, 2013)

MKW said:


> Same here. If you spot a turkey in a field, stick out a fake strutter, gobbler runs to it, you kill him...what have you done besides shoot the gobbler? Not much skill involved in that, IMO.
> 
> Mike



Please take me here!!   I have only seen this happen once, and it was two long beards racing each other in in full strut.  I wish this did happen everytime you used decoys!!  All these kids I take would love to kill a first bird like this!!


----------



## MKW (Feb 7, 2013)

bubbafowler said:


> Please take me here!!   I have only seen this happen once, and it was two long beards racing each other in in full strut.  I wish this did happen everytime you used decoys!!  All these kids I take would love to kill a first bird like this!!



Well, when they first came out, I got a B-Mobile as a gift. Hunted with it exactly twice and that's exactly how it happened. I promptly gave it away. 

Mike


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 7, 2013)

yea I got a pretty boy as a gift.  It stays in the closet, watched too many birds see it and run away.  It now stays in the closet.  Went back to the cheap Wal-Mart foam hens, they work great!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2013)

Never used a decoy. Just not my style.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Never used a decoy. Just not my style.


and what would you say is your percentage rate on field birds? Be honest... this is just between me and you...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 7, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> and what would you say is your percentage rate on field birds?





I don`t know, and don`t care. I don`t keep up with such. Numbers ain`t important to me.


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 7, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know, and don`t care. I don`t keep up with such. Numbers ain`t important to me.


Exactly what i thought....


----------



## hawglips (Feb 7, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> ... bird was so focused on my decoy, he never paid me any attention.....



Decoys change the nature of the game.  Take away his eyes and ears so to speak.  That's why I don't like to use them.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Feb 7, 2013)

bubbafowler said:


> yea I got a pretty boy as a gift.  It stays in the closet, watched too many birds see it and run away.  It now stays in the closet.  Went back to the cheap Wal-Mart foam hens, they work great!!



imo the reason gobblers shy away or run from a gobbler decoy is because of the color scheme of the head, most strutter decoys on the market have alot of white and blue color scheme on the head, this signifies dominance. If a SUBdominant bird comes out in view of a strutter decoy with a white/blue head and sees it , hes thinking that its ole leroy over there that sunk his hooks into him and bit his noggin up, then ofcourse he isnt coming in. Its very comparable to the  way a kid in school shys away from a bully ( dominant) beats him up all the time. 

those decoys with white and blue color schemes work real good on dominant gobblers which is a small percentile.

Now when you paint the head of a strutter decoy all red with a white cap on top of the head this signifies subdominance. my success rate using this color scheme is pritty dang high.However, that's not the only way to kill a bird , and alot of times I would give more wieght to stealth and woodsmanship and calling.calling that sounds like the real thing and that has mastered every single turkey vocalization. 

with all that being said , a decoy is not a guaranteed deal, its called turkey hunting not turkey calling.  my definition of a  turkey killer is one that is well rounded and can call birds in, kill birds with woodsmanship as well. Last time I checked a bird that doesnt gobble or strut taste just like one that does.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 7, 2013)

I have had birds come to a call like total idiots only to get themselves shot. I have had birds look at decoys like they were flashing neon signs and walk away. Each bird is different. Calling
him in doesn't make you some kind of expert. Some of the most God-awful callers in the world kill birds. If hunting turkeys in a tutu is your style, wear it. just don't denigrate others for wearing camo.


----------



## Ace1313 (Feb 7, 2013)

My experience with field birds has been mixed. I like to know their entrance and exit routes and use it to my advantage. I have used decoys a couple times but I prefer to hunt without them.


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 7, 2013)

struttinsouthern said:


> imo the reason gobblers shy away or run from a gobbler decoy is because of the color scheme of the head, most strutter decoys on the market have alot of white and blue color scheme on the head, this signifies dominance. If a SUBdominant bird comes out in view of a strutter decoy with a white/blue head and sees it , hes thinking that its ole leroy over there that sunk his hooks into him and bit his noggin up, then ofcourse he isnt coming in. Its very comparable to the  way a kid in school shys away from a bully ( dominant) beats him up all the time.
> 
> those decoys with white and blue color schemes work real good on dominant gobblers which is a small percentile.
> 
> ...


I agree with the dominance issue, but I will kill a 2 year old bird.  Heck when I take a kid they will be happy with a jake, and I don't want to spook them.  I've never thought to paint the head though.  I may break him out and try it. I agree with more weight to stealth and woodmanship etc, I've killed my fair share of birds, but every year I take at least three people hunting that have never killed birds, and I will stack the odds in my favor every time. I can't tell you how many birds have spooked because they're not stealthy, or can't sit still that long, or we can't get as close as I would alone.  When I hunt alone I typically get so close that I don't have time for decoys, but unlike others, I'm not scared to use them.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 7, 2013)

I dug a hole one time in a field where this gobbler always flew out and landed off of the roost! Got down in the hole and waited for him to fligh down before day light. He flew down and gobbled. I stuck my head and gun up and shot him..... Said Preston Pittman! 

Do your research and read what is available. I have always said that you can pattern a turkey just like a deer. Must be something to it! Been pretty successful with and with out decoys or blinds! My first bow bird in my avatar was taken last season on a power line with no decoys or blinds! If you are from Dublin, take half of what Tim Knight says and put it to good use. Trial and error works too. It is apparent that you will not sit very long if you do not hear a gobble. I like hunters like that! Usually by the time they are getting breakfast, I am totein a gobbler out of the woods. But I have been known to chase them from daylight to dark. I do what I feel I need to do to kill that turkey! And I enjoy it it more than anything!
Good Luck, Tim


----------



## struttinsouthern (Feb 8, 2013)

bubbafowler said:


> I agree with the dominance issue, but I will kill a 2 year old bird.  Heck when I take a kid they will be happy with a jake, and I don't want to spook them.  I've never thought to paint the head though.  I may break him out and try it. I agree with more weight to stealth and woodmanship etc, I've killed my fair share of birds, but every year I take at least three people hunting that have never killed birds, and I will stack the odds in my favor every time. I can't tell you how many birds have spooked because they're not stealthy, or can't sit still that long, or we can't get as close as I would alone.  When I hunt alone I typically get so close that I don't have time for decoys, but unlike others, I'm not scared to use them.



absolutely, hey brother look here I will knock the waddle off a two year old =long beard , full fan =dead. The all red with white color scheme works on dominant and subdominant birds. If you sit back and think about it it makes sense.Its pritty cool how God created them to communicate not only through vocalization but the color of their head. 

If i could pick one single attribute period ,that separates consistently killing and calling lots of birds to their death I will go with PATIENCE everytime. 

alot of times ive took people and they want to leave and go to the store or go eat lunch , heck one time I told the boy to sneak out and even gave him my keys. When he got back I had the bird dead .


----------



## Reminex (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok this thread is just crazy but ill give you my two methods that wouldnt include a decoy.

-45 caliber muzzleloader that will shoot a 2" group at 200 yards.
-Get you a horse and lay down on him right out to the turkey.

If youll get the gas ill be happy to show you three times this year.


----------



## Reminex (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok ill be serious this time.  If i had to kill a field bird in 1 hour it would be the last hour before flyup.  If I couldnt connect on day 1 id bet the farm id get him day 2.

Other method would be to setup at roost spot after fly down and do some fighting purrs and a little gobbling.


----------



## glynr329 (Feb 8, 2013)

It is sad people have to get on here to brag on thimselves. Probably because everyone they know are sick of hearing it. If someone is really good at anything they do not have to brag at all because everyone else is doing it for you. True story

If you are really good try to help someone not fight I am better than you. REALLY?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2013)

My wife can kill a turkey.....






Every now & then..


----------



## tcoker (Feb 8, 2013)

Reminex said:


> Ok ill be serious this time.  If i had to kill a field bird in 1 hour it would be the last hour before flyup.  If I couldnt connect on day 1 id bet the farm id get him day 2.



this


----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW!! You are dealing with a enemy with a pea size brain that can NOT reason as we do. 

Some of you act like if you kill him without dekes you are better than someone who uses them. Yet there are time when a deke hurts you.....

ITS NOT THE DEKE.....Its the bird that is totally unpredictable..because he has the inability to reason as you and I do...

AND THAT IS WHAT IS SO ADDICTIVE!!


----------



## jonboy (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW! I always thought it was about the thrill of the hunt and how it gets your heart pumping!!! Who cares if you use a decoy or not as long as your heart is pumping watching him strut in is what it's all about..... Be thankful that you are able to get out and enjoy Gods creation!!! It shouldn't even be about the kill...thats just a bonus!!! Carry on...


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 8, 2013)

I had only a faint idea what a 'field bird' was before this thread. my bro carried my dad last year and my dad killed 1 of 2 gobblers (he shoulda shot em both but couldn't get the other in the scope quick enough) in a pasture one morning without a decoy. 12.5" beard, made the Fl turkey list, wasn't a 2 yr old avg kill. It can be done without a decoy.. Although we don't hunt fields much at all. I forget to use a decoy mostly, not that I have anything against it. I like the woods/swamp hunting much better.


----------



## PaulD (Feb 8, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> Exactly what i thought....



I don't see this ending well for you........ Just saying......


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 8, 2013)

Reminex said:


> Ok ill be serious this time.  If i had to kill a field bird in 1 hour it would be the last hour before flyup.  If I couldnt connect on day 1 id bet the farm id get him day 2.
> 
> Other method would be to setup at roost spot after fly down and do some fighting purrs and a little gobbling.


how big a farm you got? i got some field birds, might take you up on that bet...


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 8, 2013)

PaulD said:


> I don't see this ending well for you........ Just saying......


if i was worried bout how it might end, i wouldn't have posted it...i've been banned from better sites than this... lol


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 8, 2013)

When I was but a newbie to the sport, I regularly used a full flock of turkey decoys in my setups. Killed some turkeys during that frustrating time that I seriously doubt I could have ever killed without em. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Then I learned how to hunt and call turkeys to the gun CONSISTENTLY. So I quit using deke's to compensate for leaks in my game I have since sealed up.  .


----------



## davedirt (Feb 9, 2013)

Ambush is unethical ?????????????????


----------



## BenelliDuckBuster (Feb 10, 2013)

jonboy said:


> WOW! I always thought it was about the thrill of the hunt and how it gets your heart pumping!!! Who cares if you use a decoy or not as long as your heart is pumping watching him strut in is what it's all about..... Be thankful that you are able to get out and enjoy Gods creation!!! It shouldn't even be about the kill...thats just a bonus!!! Carry on...




my exact thoughts...




thebreeze said:


> i took these pictures with MY PHONE, he's a lot closer than he looks in the picture, in the last pic he's probably 15 feet from me, and guess what? I didn't shoot him cause he wouldn't gobble.




the last time i checked, turkey breast tasted the same whether he had previously gobbled or not....looked just as good fanned out when i got my picture made with him too! i'm glad you don't have your own tv show(which you sound like you should from you confidence). id be pretty upset  to watch you call in a bird to 5 yards and not shoot him because he didn't gobble! - Heck if you're that good and want a challenge get you a sling shot! 

guess you don't shoot 150 inch deer either...unless they run in gruntin and snort wheezin huh?!


----------



## awm83 (Feb 11, 2013)

Personally, I kill them by running them down and chunk a spear at them...


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 12, 2013)

BenelliDuckBuster said:


> my exact thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, i don't hunt them cuz i'm hungry, although i do love to eat 'em, nor do i hunt them to just to have my picture taken with them, although i enjoy sharing my pics/videos,and yep, i think i oughta have my own tv show, (know anybody that might sponsor me?), i hunt them cuz they GOBBLE, that's what i love to hear, if they came in quiet and you just shot them, don't think i'd care near as much about it...


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> First of all, i don't hunt them cuz i'm hungry, although i do love to eat 'em, nor do i hunt them to just to have my picture taken with them, although i enjoy sharing my pics/videos,and yep, i think i oughta have my own tv show, (know anybody that might sponsor me?), i hunt them cuz they GOBBLE, that's what i love to hear, if they came in quiet and you just shot them, don't think i'd care near as much about it...



show us some of them video's you got!


----------

